# Any chance for my fry?



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

Was surprised the other night to find a fry lurking in a little hollow under a sponge filter. He's my first since I started with Africans about three months ago, so it was great to see the little fella. He's only about 1cm, and looks like a young Red-Top Hongi although, at this stage, he could also be a Jalo Reef. He's found himself a good little hiding spot but, as I don't have a grow-out, I was wondering what people thought his chances of making it are? I've never bred any fish before because that aspect doesn't really interest me, but I've found myself rooting for him a bit. Any tips, other than buying a grow-out which I don't have room for, to help keep him alive? Presumably he's been feeding on whatever bits are falling near his hollow, but will that be enough or does he need some special fry food? Luckily for him, I've just removed the biggest fish to a 150g so, apart from one Jacobfreibergi Eureka at about 4.5inches, there's nothing too problematic in there, because the red-tops and jalos aren't fully grown yet.

I wasn't expecting to deal with this because, with water at 7.2pH, I presumed the conditions would be far from ideal for breeding. I guess it's at least some validation of my husbandry techniques, and makes my heavy water change regime suddenly seem worthwhile because, if they're breeding, they must be at least partly content. Fingers crossed for the little 'un.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It's very possible fry will survive, especially if there are sufficient hiding places. They will feed on any scraps that make it their way.


----------



## PhinFan1981 (Nov 15, 2014)

There's been a few times I've seen fry hang in the big tank for a week or so by hiding in a good spot. Cichlids are oportunist,and will eat anything they see as food and can fit in their mouth.I've seen fry survive without removal in other peoples tanks before. I have never had any make it much more than a week in any of mine.I'd say the chances are slim,but definitely not impossible he will survive.


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

I have 10 Maingano fry in a 10G and after about 6 weeks, I think they could potentially go back into my main tank and not get eaten as they're about .5 to .75 in long. If they were wily, they'd probably survive now, so, I'd say your dude has to survive that long to have a good shot. If you know where he's at, you could help him along by grinding up pellets or flakes (or get a small packet of something like Hikari First Bites, which is what I used in my 10G), dissolve them in tank water and then gently shoot the particles into his space with a 3 dollar turkey baster from the grocery store. I fed my fry 2-3 times a day with First Bites, which looks mostly like ground up flakes. I'm pretty certain I just had another batch of Maingano fry spit into the main tank, but I've yet to see them under any of the rocks, and I've got 5 syno Petricolas in the main tank, so not hopeful for them. I didn't have anywhere to put them, really, so that's ok. Good luck with him, hope he makes it. Chances are good you'll get more opportunities in the future!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I get a fair number of survivor fry in my tanks. For every day they live beyond day one their chances increase dramatically. Once they have made it a week they usually make it.


----------



## Tr1t0n (Dec 1, 2014)

I also have had survivors, usually one or two will make it. The fry are very fast at darting into small cover spots and will eat the very small bits that go unnoticed by the larger fish.

As stated earlier, need lots of good hiding places.


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everyone, it puts my mind at rest a bit. I was thinking there was very little hope for him, so it was reassuring to hear you think he's got a decent chance. He was still there last night, so hanging in there.

Great tip about the turkey baster, never thought of that, so I'm just off out to get one.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've found any attempt to feed the fry only draws the attention of the adults so be careful with that.


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

DJRansome said:


> I've found any attempt to feed the fry only draws the attention of the adults so be careful with that.


I could definitely see that. I used it in a 10G to get the food down under the rocks. I used Hikari first bites, added to tank water in a little 5 ml cup, then sucked up and used turkey baster to "blow" the particles down towards the rocks where I knew the fry were hiding. Hopefully if you're careful, and just blow the the bits towards his area, maybe while feeding the adults on the surface, it will work out. If he's still kicking by now, he must be surviving on something in the tank. Good luck!!


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks. The little fella's about 2-2.5cms now, and popping out to the fringes of the main tank melee to feed. Looks like he might be a rubin red, but it's hard to tell this early. I don't think there's anything big enough in my smaller tank to eat him at that size, so reckon he's home and hosed now. Really chuffed to have bred my first African.


----------

